# Mystery Snail Eggs



## TheCrabbyTabby (Nov 10, 2010)

I would personally just toss the eggs in the trash can. I let a clutch of mystery snail eggs hatch out once a few years ago and there was a huge population explosion.


----------



## KC1 (Sep 14, 2010)

i just leave mine alone. they will hatch in a few weeks


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

I just recently hatched a clutched. Looks to be only about 30 actually hatched out. I removed the clutch and incubated it in a tupperware like container with a damp napkin on bottom and a couple dry ones on top of that.


----------



## Huckins91 (Jan 19, 2011)

How did you incubate them? Did you add heat or just let them sit at room temp?


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Huckins91 said:


> How did you incubate them? Did you add heat or just let them sit at room temp?


Just floated the container in the tank. Just check it daily. Carefully remove the top and wipe off any excess condensation.


----------



## soundgy (Jul 8, 2010)

I have hatched many clutches from my tank. Drying out is the most common problem for an successful batch. I would leave the water level really close to the clutch and run bubbles constantly in the tank (keeps the air very moist). I will agree with TheCrabbyTabby though, letting a clutch spawn can really ruin the look of a tank, white spots EVERYWHERE. Not to mention 1 clutch = 10-100 snails = bazillion snails. LOL just my 2 cents.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

If you want lots of baby snails (which isn't necessarily a bad thing... just odd looking) then leave the eggs be. 

Even if only 1/3 of them hatch, it's all you're gonna want. 


Mine laid 3 spots of eggs. I only noticed 1 of them. So I thought "how neat" and let them hatch. 

All 3 of them hatched and I now have a tank that looks like it has two scoops of raisins in it.


----------



## Huckins91 (Jan 19, 2011)

I really want to keep them. I have a few tanks that I was just stalling (lack of funds ) on getting the snails for. I really like these little guys. And my local LFSs will buy them (they've givin me cash for other fish before) so even at a quarter a piece that's still a pack of food, right? Or am I way off?


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Just keep them in a humid environment, they will hatch and bunch of babies will come out. I hatched mine all the time when I still had Gold Mystery Snails. It was kinda hard for me to pick out a male and female snail.


----------



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

I used to breed and sell tons of apple and mystery snails to sell to individuals and LFSs. I never had any luck with them hatching on the hood so I scraped them off with a razor blade very carefully. Then I took two little pieces of styrofoam about 1/2"x1/2"x2" and connected them together with toothpicks to make little rafts. I then floated these in a breeder net and when the babies hatched out they plop right into the water inside of the breeder where I could feed them heavily without messing up the rest of the tank. To increase hatch rates, when you notice them starting to hatch on the outside of the clutch, use a toothpick and a squirt bottle to open the eggs one at a time and rinse the babies out into a dish. Sometimes they will die before they can eat their way out of the middle of the clutch.
I wanted as many babies as I could get my hands on because I had pinks and pink striped, purples and purple striped, purple and black striped, maroon and maroon striped, and jades. I was selling these to the LFSs for $7/snail because they had never seen these colors before and thought they were awesome. I was selling them for $10 a piece to people who saw my fliers and craigslist. The big cana apple snails I sold for 40 to 50 cents a piece because I didn't want to grow them out. Their parents were almost softball sized.


----------



## Huckins91 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have almost a full hood with just the one hole for the hang on back filter. They are about 2 inches from the water level and they were layed pretty close to the outlet of my under gravel filter. Do you think that will keep them humid enough or should I look into doing one of the incubation methods described above?

PS. Thank you everyone for the help.


----------



## Huckins91 (Jan 19, 2011)

Is LFS local fish store or live fish store?


----------



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

LFS=local fish store
It might be humid enough for them to hatch. I just liked to keep a closer eye on them. I had my water down 4 inches from the hood so my big apple snails could lay clutches. They wouldn't even try if there was only 2 inches of air. I put some in my cousins garden pond over the summer and they bred like crazy. She couldn't figure out why there was bubble gum on her reeds. haha


----------



## JPaul Rizz (Mar 23, 2015)

*Mystery snail eggs*

I have some eggs, and I am not sure how long it takes to hatch. They can be a pain if they all hatch out, but I use them for food for my pea-puffers.
Thanks to you all for the other info you gave me about them.


----------

